

"Captain Tushin ... sat down by a bonfire the soldiers had nookd on the road" - alexismadrigal
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/06/war-and-peace-gets-nookered/258137/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4045315>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4053359> <\- This has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4060289>

